
Have Millennials Made Quitting More Common? - hgennaro
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-12/have-millennials-made-quitting-more-common
======
dozzie
> More people are leaving their jobs, and disloyal young people may have
> something to do with that.

And how did we get those disloyal employees? Maybe it's a product of companies
not providing with a meaningful career development, not investing in their
employees, and hiring/firing people at company's discretion? Loyalty is a two
way bond.

~~~
hwstar
Since the Great Recession, employers have gotten away with this because they
could. That may be about to change...

~~~
dozzie
Lack of loyalty can't be attributed to loose laws during the recession,
because it's much older than 2007+. For how long is it uncommon that somebody
stays for dozen years in the same company?

~~~
hwstar
In some states that may be true. If anything labor law has been becoming more
employee friendly in California.

I must really be an outlier then. I was with the same company for 25+ years
before being laid off. Because the job market for electronics engineers is so
bad where I live, I've chosen to semi-retire and look around to see what I
might do bring in income which doesn't involve a W2 job.

~~~
dozzie
> In some states that may be true.

If by "some states" you mean "some (most?) parts of the Western world".

------
hwstar
Maybe people are just frustrated with what corporate America has to offer with
regards to employment opportunities. At some point the burdens of being an
employee in a corporate environment exceed the point where it is advantageous
to run your own business or be a freelancer.

